# New here



## Mika55 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi,

I just found this forum and signed up. I am really confused with what has been going on past few months and need advise. Thanks.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM. I hope you'll find what you need.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Mika55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just found this forum and signed up. I am really confused with what has been going on past few months and need advise. Thanks.


Let us help you, Please explain


----------



## GodInyou (Oct 9, 2019)

Yo guys what's up , have a nice day !


----------

